# آلام المسيح (1)



## الكرمه الصغيره (8 مارس 2014)

​ 

*(1)*
*آلام المسيح *​
*كانت حياة الرب يسوع، منذ دخوله إلى العالم، محمَّلة بأنواع متعددة من الآلام: *
* فقد عاش فقيرًا جدًا مع أنه غني جدًا *
*« فَإِنَّكُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ نِعْمَةَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، أَنَّهُ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمُ افْتَقَرَ وَهُوَ غَنِيٌّ، لِكَيْ تَسْتَغْنُوا أَنْتُمْ بِفَقْرِهِ.»*​*(2كورنثوس8: 9).*
*   وكم عانى الجوع *
*(متى4: 2؛ 21: 18) *
*مع أن له حيوان البر والبهائم على الجبال بالألوف *
*(مزمور50: 10). *
*  وقاسى عطش *
*(يوحنا4: 7) *
*مع أنه خالق الأنهار وسواقيه دائمًا ملآنة بالماء *
*(مزمور65: 9). *​* ولم يجد أين يسند رأسه *
*(متى20:8) *
*مع  أنه خالق ومبدع هذا الكون *​*(كولوسي1: 16). *​ 
*  وكثيرًا ما تألم من احتقار البشر وخذلهم له وعدم اعتدادهم به *
*(إشعياء53: 3)، *
*ومن كلام الناس الجالسين في الباب وأغاني شرابي المُسكِر *
*(مزمور69: 12). *​*وتألم من الوحدة فحتى تلاميذه لم يكونوا يفهمونه *​*(مرقس9 :31، 32). *​ 
*  وكم تألم من رفض الأشرار له ومحاولاتهم المتعددة لقتله حتى وهو طفل صغير*
* (متى2)،*
* وتشاورهم عليه أكثر من مرة ليهلكوه *
*(متى12: 14؛ 26: 4؛ لوقا4: 29)، *​*ولأنه شفى إنسان به مرض منذ ثمان وثلاثين سنة يوم سبت*
*وَلِهذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْرُدُونَ يَسُوعَ، وَيَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ، ... *
* (يوحنا5:16)، *
*ورفْعهم حجارة عليه ليرجموه*
* (يوحنا8: 59؛ 10 :31). *
*  وكم تألم الرب يسوع من الظلم*
* (إشعياء53: 7) *
*مع أنه العادل الذي قضيب استقامة قضيب مُلكِه *​*(عبرانيين 1: 8).*​ 
*ولكن في هذا المقال سأركِّز بعض الشيء على بعض آلامه في الساعات الأخيرة من حياته أقصد في رحلته من بستان جثسيماني حتى وصل للجلجثة، فقد تألم الرب يسوع آلام جسدية وآلام نفسية وأيضًا آلام كفارية.*​ 
*آلام المسيح الجسدية:*
*نراه في البستان في حالة إعياء شديد *
*(عنوان مزمور102)،*
* يتألم لكونه سيموت في نصف أيامه، فنجده يصلّي وعرقه نازل كقطرات دم على الأرض.   ثم يقبض الأشرار عليه ويوثقوه ويمضوا به ليُحاكَم؛ محاكمة دينية أمام حنان وقيافا ومجمع السنهدريم، ومحاكمة مدنية أمام بيلاطس وهيرودس وبيلاطس مرة ثانية.   وفي المحاكمة الأولى إذا بواحد من خدام الكهنة يرفع يده، وبقبضته يلطم الرب يسوع على فمه، لطمة كانت عنوانًا كبيرًا للحالة التي كان عليها جميع الحاضرين.  كما ضربوه بالعصي!*​ 
*   وفي المحاكمة الثانية قام العسكر الرومان بجلد رب المجد بأمر من بيلاطس.  وعلى مرأى من الجمع الكثير جُرِّد الرب يسوع من ثيابه، وانحنى مربوط اليدين ليُجلَد بجلدات كثيرة وضربوه ولم يكفوا *
*(مزمور 35: 15). *​ 
*  ثم كانت تسليتهم في تمثيل حفلة تتويج ساخرة إذ علموا أن التهمة الموجَّهة إليه هي أنه ملك؛ فألبسوه ثوب أرجوان، ولأن الملك ينبغي أن يكون على رأسه تاج ضفروا قضبان شائكة من إحدى الشجيرات وغرسوها في رأسه وجبهته، حقًا إننا في مشهد محاكمة الرب يسوع لا نجد منظرًا أكثر إيلامًا وتأثيرًا من إكليل الشوك، ولم نسمع من قبل أن واحدًا وهو يُحاكَم ألبسوه مثل هذا الإكليل الذي نَبَعَتْ فكرته من القسوة والظلم، ما أرهب وخز هذه الأشواك الكثيرة.  لكنهم فعلوا شيئًا قاسيًا آخر، اسمع ماذا يقول هذا الشخص العظيم بروح النبوة : *
*«بذلت... خديَّ للناتفين» *​*(إشعياء 50: 6)،*
* حقا كم أعطى خده لضاربيه*
* (مراثي 3: 30) *
*وهنا ها هوذا يعطي خديه لناتفيه. ثم بعد هذه الآلام الكثيرة كان يتعين على الرب أن يقطع مسافة طويلة وهو يحمل على ظهره، الذي مزقته السياط، صليبًا ثقيل الوزن.  لقد خرج حاملاً صليبه، رغم شدة الجلدات، وقسوة الوخزات، وعدم نومه طوال الليلة السابقة، علاوة على ما قاسه في البستان، وما قاسه في المحاكمات سواء من اليهود أو الرومان؛ كل هذا كان كافيًا لاستنفاذ طاقته تمامًا، ولعله تبعًا لذلك كان يخطو بخطوات متباطئة جدًا، حتى أن العسكر وجدوا إنسانًا اسمه سمعان فسخَّروه ليحمل الصليب خلف الرب يسوع. *​ 
*وهناك في الجلجثة ثقبوا يديه وأيضًا رجليه. وعُلِّق البار القدوس على صليب العار بين الأرض والسماء.   قيل عنه قديمًا إنه *
*«أبيض وأحمر»*
* (نشيد 5: 10)، *​*فذلك الشخص الأبيض - أي الذي لم يعرف خطية ولم يكن فيه خطية ولم يفعل خطية بل فعل كل شيء حسنًا - ها هو هنا أحمر أيضًا:  *
* في بستان جثسيماني على جبهته دم وماء. على رأسه وجبينه دماء كثيرة من وخزات الشوك. على خديه دماء من جراء الناتفين. على ظهره دماء حيث حرث الحُرّاث وطوّلوا أتلامهم. من يديه تقطر الدماء من أثر دق المسامير. من قدميه تنزف الدماء حيث ثُقِبَتا بالمسامير. من جنبه الطعين خرج دم وماء حيث ضرب بحربة.*
*ربي الحبيب؛ أَ كُلُّ هذا فعلتَ من أجلي؟! *​  {وديع هلال}​
*أشكرك أحبك كثيراً*
* الرب يسوع المسيح يحبكم*
* جميعاً فتعال...هو ينتظرك*​** * * **
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*​* دائماً.. وأبداً.. آمين*​


----------



## naderkhalil (8 مارس 2014)

*يا جراح المسيح اجرحينى بحربة الحب الالهى ، يا موت المسيح اسكرنى بحب من مات لاجلى  ،،

كلمات معزيه جدا تسلم الايادى *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مارس 2014)

*ربي الحبيب؛ أَ كُلُّ هذا فعلتَ من أجلي؟*
* و ماذلت تفعل.....*

*اشكرك كرمه على الموضوع و التئمل الرائع الرب يباركك*


----------



## peace_86 (9 مارس 2014)

*اشكرك أبها الرب يسوع على تحملك للآلام عني
نعظمك أيها الرب الإله القدوس ونمجدك إلى دهر الداهرين آمين ..

شكراو صديقي الكرمة الصغيرة على الموضوع..
الله معك*


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 مارس 2014)

محبتك غير محدوده يارب يسوع 
فأحتملت كل هذه الالامات من اجلى انا الخاطى الاثيم 
لما رأو كل هذه الجراحات سألوه من جرحك يارب 
فقال يعز عليا اقول اين جرحت لقد جرحت فى بيت احبائى 
بعد كل هذه الالام والجراحات مازلت تسمينا  احبائك يارب 
رائع استاذى الكرمه دائما متميز  الرب يبارك عمل يديك


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (10 مارس 2014)

naderkhalil قال:


> *يا جراح المسيح اجرحينى بحربة الحب الالهى ، يا موت المسيح اسكرنى بحب من مات لاجلى  ،،*
> 
> *كلمات معزيه جدا تسلم الايادى *


 

_*أسعدني تواجدك وكلامك الجميل* _
_*شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز*naderkhalil  * لمرورك** الجميل *_
_*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *_
_*المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *_
_*والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح** دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*_​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (10 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ربي الحبيب؛ أَ كُلُّ هذا فعلتَ من أجلي؟*
> * و ماذلت تفعل.....*
> 
> *اشكرك كرمه على الموضوع و التئمل الرائع الرب يباركك*


 

*أسعدني تواجدك وكلامك الجميل *
_*شكراً جزيلاً أختي العزيزة  حبو اعدائكم لمرورك الجميل والتقييم*_​_*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *_
_*المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *_​_*والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*_​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (10 مارس 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *اشكرك أبها الرب يسوع على تحملك للآلام عني*
> *نعظمك أيها الرب الإله القدوس ونمجدك إلى دهر الداهرين آمين ..*
> 
> *شكراو صديقي الكرمة الصغيرة على الموضوع..*
> *الله معك*


 


*أسعدني تواجدك وكلماتك الجميلة والرائعة *
_*شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز الغالي *peace*  لمرورك الجميل *_
_*تحياتي وأحترامي* *والرب معك دائماً يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك* _​_*المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *_​_*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*_​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (10 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> محبتك غير محدوده يارب يسوع
> فأحتملت كل هذه الالامات من اجلى انا الخاطى الاثيم
> لما رأو كل هذه الجراحات سألوه من جرحك يارب
> فقال يعز عليا اقول اين جرحت لقد جرحت فى بيت احبائى
> ...


 


_*أسعدني تواجدك المميز وكلماتك الجميلة والرائعة دائماً*_
_*شكراً جزيلاً أختي العزيزة الغاليه *ماريا ماريا*  لمرورك الجميل والتقييم*_
_*تحياتي وأحترامي* *والرب معك دائماً يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك* _
_*المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *_
_*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*_​


----------

